# First blood test unveiled for cancer detection in dogs



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...ion-in-/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/657623


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I hope they can make deal(s) with North American Distributor(s) so it will be available in the states very soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, very interesting. Thanks!


----------

